# Sumimasen...Shitsurei shimasu...



## Futatsu Benri (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, I too, find introductions awkard, I'm the one who always say: "I am (my first name and last name)" [silence] *sits down and continues reading unobnoxiously* So my name in this forum is Futatsu Benri, I'm studying Japanese and these two words not only sound like names (  ) but only relate to myself in meaning. Futatsu means literally "two things" but I used it to express the duality that I often find in my perception of things and in my behavior, and benri means "convenient" they say I don't do anything unless I take some profit from it (that's convenience), and I think I am sometimes useful to other people (seldom), but when I do I'm a convenient acquaintaince.

So...hummm, I dislike silly things (including myself, my voice, and my wit), so please, please, Mr. CafeBot don't post the profiles of your dog, and family members (I don't intend to be rude, please bear with me.) Nor I am interested in watching your music video...if you want to reply, you well can, but restrain yourself from those things. (well, it's unlikely that you won't do those things, so I'll move on)  *fake kind smile to show simphaty* (sometimes it works, and it is sincere...even though its fake...I mean, I go through the effort of smiling only to show people that I endure their company.)

So well, I'm not necessarily antisocial, it's just I enjoy being by myself a lot. I think that despite my nontalkativevess, I have written a painfully (surely dull and boring) long introduction. Please forgive any typos and language-usage mistakes.

Sorrily,
Futatsu B.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Futatsu Benri and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Futatsu Benri. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Waynetta180 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yoroshiku onegaishimasu, Futatsu Benri San! Sara desu.
Sarah
よろしくお願いします、二つ便利さん！サラです。( ´ ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Futatsu Benri (Jul 12, 2012)

@Mr.CafeBot I knew you couldn't help it, you are a robot after all... *sighs*


----------



## Futatsu Benri (Jul 12, 2012)

Waynetta180 said:


> Yoroshiku onegaishimasu, Futatsu Benri San! Sara desu.
> Sarah
> よろしくお願いします、二つ便利さん！サラです。( ´ ▽ ` )ﾉ


サラさん！　こちらこそ　よろしく！　あなた　は　すごい　ですよ！(^.^)　ぼく　は　かんじ　が　まだ　わかりません。。。

これから おせわに なります m( _ _ )m


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

やぁ!PerCへようこそ!

楽しんでいってください（・ー・）


----------



## Waynetta180 (Aug 30, 2010)

Futatsu Benri said:


> サラさん！　こちらこそ　よろしく！　あなた　は　すごい　ですよ！(^.^)　ぼく　は　かんじ　が　まだ　わかりません。。。
> 
> これから おせわに なります m( _ _ )m


Heehee!:kitteh: Don't worry, you'll learn it along the way. I have a lot to learn too! Kanji while beautiful, is well... bloody hard to memorise(>_< 
Anyways, i'm glad to know Japanese works on this site!  I don't like typing in romaji. I find it awkward or dare I say, hard?! 

Oh and if you want any recommendations to do with Japanese books, music, Tv/film, websites, software or anything else to do with Japanese, feel free to ask. I'm not so good with anime or manga though. I don't know many 

Oh! Before I forget! There is a website called nihongoresources.com & the guy that owns it wrote a book about Japanese grammar, and you can download it for free from his site. 
He had it on his site, well before he got it published and it's still there to download. 
I bought the book when it finally came out. It's really good. It delves into a lot. 
http://nihongoresources.com/
http://grammar.nihongoresources.com/doku.php


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Waynetta180 said:


> Heehee!:kitteh: Don't worry, you'll learn it along the way. I have a lot to learn too! Kanji while beautiful, is well... bloody hard to memorise(>_<


It's a lot easier when you have a set of basic kanji to start from. Look up Kyōiku kanji if you haven't already, then start from grade 1 onwards. I've memorized most of grades 1 through 3 so far, but I've been focusing so much on reading and writing that speaking it is a lot harder for me. :tongue:

(by the way, excellent resources you mentioned!)


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

ぼくも　にほんごの　チェインに　こえを　あわせる。二つさん、よろしく。

パソコンが　「ふたつさん」を 「二つ三」　に　へんこう したがっている。おもしろい。

Heh, welcome to PerC.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Well then, while we are on the subject, who here can teach me Japanese? XD


----------



## marlborored (Apr 12, 2010)

Tatoe arashi ga hukou tomo, tatoe oonami areru tomo. Kogidasou tatakai no umi he, tobikomou tatakai no uzu he...
Mitsumeau hitomi to hitomi, nukumori wo shinjiau. Go nin no nakama!


Welcome.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Ohayo and welcome to the forum. My Japanese insist too good but neither is my English(native language) or Italian(still very bad)


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

NekoNinja said:


> Well then, while we are on the subject, who here can teach me Japanese? XD


Apparently a few people. I know I'm capable because fluent/practiced in teaching, but I suspect others are, too.

For the record, teaching can be a great way to learn.


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to PerC.

I wish I knew Japanese. It's a beautiful language. After I finish learning Spanish, I'll be able to learn Japanese. ugh


----------



## Waynetta180 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey why don't we teach & learn Japanese from one another? 
As @Flatlander said, teaching can be a great way to learn!:kitteh:
We could have a separate thread devoted to all things Japanese!? Where all types come together to discuss their love for Japanese and how they best learn etc. Or we could just do it here. What do you all think? :happy:


----------



## Waynetta180 (Aug 30, 2010)

NovaStar said:


> It's a lot easier when you have a set of basic kanji to start from. Look up Kyōiku kanji if you haven't already, then start from grade 1 onwards. I've memorized most of grades 1 through 3 so far, but I've been focusing so much on reading and writing that speaking it is a lot harder for me. :tongue:
> 
> (by the way, excellent resources you mentioned!)


Hey thanks for the recommendation! I use loads of different methods, but I don't know what works best. I'm good at guessing meanings but I don't trust my own judgement hehe. The different pronunciations are hard to swallow but will get there in time. I find i'm best at listening, i'm not too confident in speaking, not that anyone I know would understand anyways:laughing:
I'm glad you found the resource helpful. I have a lot more. One can never have too many. :happy: 
Best of luck with your Japanese!


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Queen Arienrhod said:


> Welcome to PerC.
> 
> I wish I knew Japanese. It's a beautiful language. After I finish learning Spanish, I'll be able to learn Japanese. ugh


How exactly do you finish learning a language? Seems to me like it's one of those things where there's always more to learn.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Waynetta180 said:


> Hey why don't we teach & learn Japanese from one another?
> As @_Flatlander_ said, teaching can be a great way to learn!:kitteh:
> We could have a separate thread devoted to all things Japanese!? Where all types come together to discuss their love for Japanese and how they best learn etc. Or we could just do it here. What do you all think? :happy:


A thread devoted to collectively learning/teaching Japanese could work. Start it off with an involved list of resources, then pose the question of what people want to learn and teach by request.

On the other hand, it could easily get too involved, and/or not play as well to some people's teaching style if they prefer more interactivity. So it'd be an experiment, for sure.


----------



## ruth2ten (Jun 25, 2011)

*Welcome to PerC!
Enjoy your time around the forums!
Cheers!







*


----------



## Waynetta180 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Everyone!:tongue: I created a thread for Japanese learners & for those who want to discuss Japanese related things  Hehe Please check it out!m(__)m No free cookies but I did list some resources for you:kitteh:
P.s. Thanks for your support @Flatlander

It's called Japanese Land 日本語ランド and its in the Education & Career Talk area http://personalitycafe.com/educatio...e-land-place-discuss-all-things-japanese.html

@NekoNinja @marlborored @JoetheBull @Queen Arienrhod @Grish @ruth2ten @Futatsu Benri @Impermanence @NovaStar
Sorry if you're not into Japanese, I just didn't want to leave anyone out:happy:
Oh and thanks to @Futatsu Benri for using Japanese in their intro. Otherwise I wouldn't have thought of creating this Japanese thread. Arigatou ne!


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

Waynetta180 said:


> Hey Everyone!:tongue: I created a thread for Japanese learners & for those who want to discuss Japanese related things  Hehe Please check it out!m(__)m No free cookies but I did list some resources for you:kitteh:
> P.s. Thanks for your support @_Flatlander_
> 
> It's called Japanese Land 日本語ランド and its in the Education & Career Talk area http://personalitycafe.com/educatio...e-land-place-discuss-all-things-japanese.html


Thank you, love. :-* I'll check it out later when I'm not busy with work.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Waynetta180 said:


> Hey Everyone!:tongue: I created a thread for Japanese learners & for those who want to discuss Japanese related things  Hehe Please check it out!m(__)m No free cookies but I did list some resources for you:kitteh:
> P.s. Thanks for your support @_Flatlander_
> 
> It's called Japanese Land 日本語ランド and its in the Education & Career Talk area http://personalitycafe.com/educatio...e-land-place-discuss-all-things-japanese.html


That's quite a collection, though I might have organized it differently and included a few other things. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Waynetta180 (Aug 30, 2010)

Flatlander said:


> That's quite a collection, though I might have organized it differently and included a few other things.
> 
> You're welcome.


I'm not very organised outside of the internet either so... :laughing: Oh I have more. Just thinking of them all is a problem. Will get to them again. Feel free to add some :happy:


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Waynetta180 said:


> I'm not very organised outside of the internet either so... :laughing: Oh I have more. Just thinking of them all is a problem. Will get to them again. Feel free to add some :happy:


There are a few books in the back of my mind that I have used over the years or read and really liked. I will write up a list of what I recall over the next few days, organize and post.


----------



## Waynetta180 (Aug 30, 2010)

Flatlander said:


> There are a few books in the back of my mind that I have used over the years or read and really liked. I will write up a list of what I recall over the next few days, organize and post.


Thank you. That's very kind.


----------



## Futatsu Benri (Jul 12, 2012)

*:3*



ruth2ten said:


> *Welcome to PerC!
> Enjoy your time around the forums!
> Cheers!
> *
> ...


----------



## Yakarin (Jul 17, 2012)

Well well Mr. Futatsu, at least you managed to choose a creative name, instead of sticking with your all time boring nickname, ne?


----------



## Futatsu Benri (Jul 12, 2012)

Yakarin said:


> Well well Mr. Futatsu, at least you managed to choose a creative name, instead of sticking with your all time boring nickname, ne?


What do you mean? I'm sure I managed to make it as boring as the others...


----------



## Futatsu Benri (Jul 12, 2012)

Futatsu Benri said:


> My name in this forum is Futatsu Benri, I'm studying Japanese and these two words not only sound like names (  ) but only relate to myself in meaning.
> Futatsu B.


I meant: but_ ALSO_ relate to myself... ¬¬


----------



## Yakarin (Jul 17, 2012)

Futatsu Benri said:


> I meant: but_ ALSO_ relate to myself... ¬¬


LOL, I always thought that it would be innevitable that one day, you would make a mistake like this.

I mean: it would be impossible that one day...


----------

